# Over-Dried Marijuana Adding Moisture?



## trenton (Mar 28, 2008)

I have some sour diesel that hung dry for 8 days to find out that it is over dry. I am putting it in air tight containers and burping them ever so often. What can I add to the weed to put some moisture back into it. I dont want to affect the smell. Someone told me to use a tortilla. Would that work and how would I go about doing it. Thanks.


----------



## TheConfucius (Mar 28, 2008)

get a cottonball, wet it, place it in tin foil, poke holes in tin foil.

Let it sit in jar with bud, for couple hours, should return moisture to ur buds.


----------



## trenton (Mar 28, 2008)

With the cotton ball strategy/ Do I want to soak it and place it in tin foil or soak it and squeeze heavy water out first??


----------



## Kuji (Mar 28, 2008)

Another trick is to put your buds in a jar along with a few fresh orange peels. Shake the jar or rearrange the nugs and peels every four hours so to ensure better moisture distribution. Be careful how many orange peels you use cuz you can easily over moisturize your nugs. Have used it many times before with "crumbly" bud.


----------



## lucky182 (Mar 28, 2008)

All I do (and I've done it b4 is put them in ziploc vegetable bags (the one's with holes in 'em) and throw it in the fridge check every so often and yur herb will suck the moisture outta the fridge.. no mold even moisture no adding shit

L


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 28, 2008)

I just stick wet paper towel to the edge the container and seal. Trenton in my experience it is easier to use a little bit of water and then see how the bud feels, you would want to squeeze out most of the water depending on how much your trying to rewet.


----------



## jsales (Mar 29, 2008)

throw it in the fridge with some Orange Peels for a few hours and it will be fine.


----------



## General Anesthetic (Mar 29, 2008)

Skin just the other layer of a lemon peel and stick it the jar overnight. A couple of strips will do. Remove the peels in the morning to prevent mold. You should be good after that. Just keep "burping" the jars a regular intervals and the faint smell of lemon should dissipate as well.


----------



## Crontonic (Mar 29, 2008)

I put 3 ounces in 3 different jars with orange peels, for 10 hours. I gained 8 grams and the nug gained so much moisture. It works unreal.


----------



## tahoe58 (Mar 29, 2008)

hey trenton....I have always just taken a fresh small bud plucked from a plant (of course it matters to have such) and throw it in with the too dired, and seems to have worked well in the past. and you can monitor it and take it out once the desired moisture has been achieved, or even add another if that one dried out....good luck man!


----------



## TheConfucius (Apr 2, 2008)

trenton said:


> With the cotton ball strategy/ Do I want to soak it and place it in tin foil or soak it and squeeze heavy water out first??


just wet it a little and if you think its too much squeeze it out, but just a qucik dap under the faucet and you should be fine


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey trenton....I have always just taken a fresh small bud plucked from a plant (of course it matters to have such) and throw it in with the too dired, and seems to have worked well in the past. and you can monitor it and take it out once the desired moisture has been achieved, or even add another if that one dried out....good luck man!



fuckin' brilliant. you got repped.


----------



## TrailBlazer (Apr 13, 2008)

ya for adding a small bud, i have also heard of using a fresh picked leaf from another plant if you didnt want to use a bud.


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 13, 2008)

In my experiance the fridge method has always worked???... jus dont over do it...


----------



## Jcrasta (Mar 4, 2013)

Moist Qtips


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Mar 4, 2013)

I use fresh leaves, pluck enough to cover the bud in a rubbermaid container, seal it up, check the next morning and you should see execellent results.


----------



## NebulousPLM (Nov 23, 2015)

Found this in an old Google search. 
Resurrecting for any fellow n00bs in crisis. 

Definitely good information here... Made an extremely noobish error, long story short had my room at 15 RH , 71 Degrees for 5 or so hours before I noticed. A good amount of my buds were ruined (squeeze to dust).. No telling how much yet but a decent amount. I put them in a large tuppaware, threw half an apple in there, and they've instantly bounced back after less than 4 hours of it being in there. 

Now I'll be burping them for the next couple days before jarring them. I know it's pretty much over for trying to cure it, but hell, the physical quality of the bud is day and night.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 26, 2015)

I have a feeling I have some super dry buds hanging in The drying closet.
I chopped down a plant two weeks ago and had to leave town due to my dad passing. I have friends staying at my house but won't bug them with jarring my stash or watering my plants.
Im sure there is death everywhere. Meh, I will try a few methods to see if anything actually works when I get home in a few days.


----------



## NebulousPLM (Nov 26, 2015)

ButchyBoy said:


> I have a feeling I have some super dry buds hanging in The drying closet.
> I chopped down a plant two weeks ago and had to leave town due to my dad passing. I have friends staying at my house but won't bug them with jarring my stash or watering my plants.
> Im sure there is death everywhere. Meh, I will try a few methods to see if anything actually works when I get home in a few days.


Do the apple, man.
We had like tree dust and it's now bounced back to pretty nice buds.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2015)

Pop off a fan leaf and jar it up. Stupid simple -


----------



## Terry385 (Nov 26, 2015)

small piece of lettuce in each jar works also


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 27, 2015)

Buds will naturally take back moisture if the humidity is high.

Say for example if I leave a pack of smokes outside on the table when I go out to get them in the morning they'll be a bit soggy because of the morning dew.


----------



## hotshotisdashit (Nov 28, 2015)

Ive always used the leaf in the jar as well. Works perfect everytime for me.


----------



## bankcee (Dec 27, 2015)

hotshotisdashit said:


> Ive always used the leaf in the jar as well. Works perfect everytime for me.


to all the people saying leaves.. like a fan leaf? 

also it won't make it too moist and cause them to eventually mold?


----------



## bankcee (Dec 27, 2015)

hotshotisdashit said:


> Ive always used the leaf in the jar as well. Works perfect everytime for me.


to all the people who are saying leaves.. do you mean a fan leaf? and one single fan leaf to how many grams of bud? and when I throw it in there it won't over moisten it and cause the bud to mold.


----------



## hotshotisdashit (Dec 30, 2015)

bankcee said:


> to all the people who are saying leaves.. do you mean a fan leaf? and one single fan leaf to how many grams of bud? and when I throw it in there it won't over moisten it and cause the bud to mold.


Yea a fsn leaf. I throw one medium sized fan leaf in each quart sized mason jar. I usually leave it in about 24 hours but id recommend you leave it in till its at the moisture level you are looking for.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2015)

bankcee said:


> to all the people who are saying leaves.. do you mean a fan leaf? and one single fan leaf to how many grams of bud? and when I throw it in there it won't over moisten it and cause the bud to mold.


It can. Nobody can tell you the exact answers your looking for they are to specific. Nobody knows how much moisture each bud is holding and how it will get redistributed threw out the rest of the jar and how long that will take. Just do whatever you think you have to do.. you'll get the hang of it sooner or later.


----------



## monkey666 (Jul 18, 2016)

Fridge + Lettuce = Epic ! thank you guys !


----------



## DankDave420 (Jan 16, 2018)

I had great success using fresh cannabis leaf. I read this thread yesterday. I over-dried a plant until it was crumbly all the way through on accident. 
I threw a couple of small leaves in the jar with about a half ounce. It was noticably less crumbly within an hour. I left them about a day and I would say they are perfect to slightly over-hydrated.
It works really well, will bring it back within a day.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 17, 2018)

1. This thread is 10 years old 
2. https://www.amazon.ca/Boveda-Humidipak-Medium-Humidity-
Control/dp/B00JV27MF4

I like the 62%


----------

